# Wie heiß darf eine Festplatte werden?



## smista (23. November 2004)

hi @ all,

ich habe 5 Festplatten in meinem Gehäuse drin. Jetz wollte ich fragen ob da 35 Grad zu heiß wären. Ist das noch im Rahmen oder zu heiß? Was wäre die Grenze? Ich hab da keine Ahnung, deshalb frage ich ja.    

Mfg. Smista


----------



## Sicaine (23. November 2004)

35° sind gut für die Platten. 45-50° sind die obergrenzen die du nicht erreichen und erst recht nich büerschreiten sollst.


----------



## smista (23. November 2004)

ok danke. hatte schon nen kleinen schreck


----------



## take-a-rest (23. November 2004)

bei IBM-platten ist es 5 - 55°C. man kann meistens im internet jeweiligen data sheet für das model finden und nachschauen.


----------

